# Funny story



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 6, 2016)

LOL, I think this is so funny. One of our resident Atheist, I can't recall which one, sent me a private message years ago. It went something like this. " I like you.... your not as crazy as the rest of them.... but your still crazy".  And that was it. LOL, I crack up everything I think about it. LOL, I find the freedom to speak your mind refreshing. The fact that here at Woody's like no where else, we can actually get along and enjoy the exchanges of thought.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 7, 2016)

1gr8bldr said:


> LOL, I think this is so funny. One of our resident Atheist, I can't recall which one, sent me a private message years ago. It went something like this. " I like you.... your not as crazy as the rest of them.... but your still crazy".  And that was it. LOL, I crack up everything I think about it. LOL, I find the freedom to speak your mind refreshing. The fact that here at Woody's like no where else, we can actually get along and enjoy the exchanges of thought.


----------

